# Question about weights



## bookworm_cn317 (Feb 18, 2008)

I know a lot of forum members here do weight training and I have a question. Who does weights on the same day they have class? I ask this because I don't have the time to do weights on Mon, Wed, Fri(I'm doing them Tues, Thurs, Sat) becuz of my school schedule.

So, start answering!


----------



## MJS (Feb 18, 2008)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> I know a lot of forum members here do weight training and I have a question. Who does weights on the same day they have class? I ask this because I don't have the time to do weights on Mon, Wed, Fri(I'm doing them Tues, Thurs, Sat) becuz of my school schedule.
> 
> So, start answering!


 

I usually only work out 3 days a week.  I try to space them out, such as Mon, Wed., Fri., but sometimes it doesn't work that way.  Some days are back to back, ie: Wed, Thur, Fri.  Days when I'm taking a Martial Arts class, I usually don't work out with weights.  

If you felt the need to do something on those class days, you can easily do some body weight exercises.  Lunges, squats, sit ups and pushups will give you a good workout.  You could also sub. those weight days with cardio. 

Mike


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 19, 2008)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> I know a lot of forum members here do weight training and I have a question. Who does weights on the same day they have class? I ask this because I don't have the time to do weights on Mon, Wed, Fri(I'm doing them Tues, Thurs, Sat) becuz of my school schedule.
> 
> So, start answering!


i work out 5 days a week and my training days are the same night and my weight days. I like this and find it beneficial.  While I might me a little more fatigued than normal, I get a really good stretch in and i notice Im not that sore the next day. I workout out in the mornings and this also helps because my metabolism stays up all day I notice that I also have more energy.

my .02

B


----------



## searcher (Feb 19, 2008)

I have been doing 2 strength training WOs per week and I am getting ready to start doing 3 again.   It is not really a problem to lift weights the same day as long as you can recover.    |If you start noticing little nagging pains that won't go away, you need to back off.   Those little pains are a sign of overuse injuries and they will end up leading to a major problem.

Listen to your body and it will help you out.


----------



## bluekey88 (Feb 21, 2008)

I train weights 3 days a week (M,W,F)...IO train first thing in the AM.  On Monday nights, I also have TKD class.  Some days are tough...but generally having most of the day to recover is fine.  If I start getting too achey or tired, I back off or take a short break rom the gym to avoid burn out and over training (I take a week off of the weights about every eight weeks or so on average).

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Karate_Warrior (Mar 2, 2008)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> I know a lot of forum members here do weight training and I have a question. Who does weights on the same day they have class? I ask this because I don't have the time to do weights on Mon, Wed, Fri(I'm doing them Tues, Thurs, Sat) becuz of my school schedule.
> 
> So, start answering!




This is how I do it, and it works very well for me.

Monday: MA class
Tuesday: Workout at the gym
Wednsday: MA class
Thursday: Workout at the gym
Friday: MA class
Saturday: Workout at the gym
Sunday: Rest.


----------



## WCman1976 (Feb 5, 2012)

I follow this schedule:

Odd-numbered days: weightlifting
Even-numbered days: cardio (which could be an Insanity program, or my martial art class)

Even if you wind up doing weights one day after the next, it is okay...as long as they aren't the same muscle groups two days in a row.


----------



## Grasshopper22 (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't personally do weights as I'm 15 and it's bad for my bones as I haven't finished growing yet but I shouldn't imagine it would really matter which days you do your weight training.


----------



## WCman1976 (May 18, 2012)

Grasshopper22 said:


> I don't personally do weights as I'm 15 and it's bad for my bones as I haven't finished growing yet but I shouldn't imagine it would really matter which days you do your weight training.



Yes, it is fine to do weightlifting the same day as class. You just need to avoid overexertion.


----------



## Deshawn (May 24, 2012)

i perform out 5 times per weeks time and my exercising times are the same evening and my body weight times. I like this and discover it valuable. While I might me a little more weary than regular, I get a really excellent expand in and i observe Im not that aching the next day....


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 24, 2012)

Sometimes I work out the same day as I train in Judo, body doesn't seem to mind it...


----------



## sfs982000 (May 24, 2012)

I normally lift weights on the same day as I have martial arts classes and for the most part it seems to work out fine.  I really make it a point to listen to my body to avoid overtraining.  I constantly adjust my training based on how I'm feeling that day.


----------



## guynes33 (Jul 29, 2012)

You have to rearrange your schedule even if you don't like the new one..
I felt that I don't have time for gym, but when I made my schedule things become better and now I feel I'm organized..


----------



## SuperFLY (Jul 30, 2012)

Karate_Warrior said:


> This is how I do it, and it works very well for me.
> 
> Monday: MA class
> Tuesday: Workout at the gym
> ...


basically what i do apart from saturday is my rest day 

with me its..

MA class, MA class, gym, MA class, gym, rest, gym

although i've been neglecting my gym for the last couple of weeks. spent odd days on 'your shape' with the cardio boxing addon on the xbox which gives a workout but im missing my weights


----------



## PoolMan (Dec 8, 2012)

It's ok to lift weights and train MA on the same day. Just be sure your body can handle it. You won't know the answer to this question until you try it for a few months. You may also find that you have to augment your eating and rest/sleep habits as well. Personally I love to exercise. And my body responds well to an aggressive exercise schedule each week. But that means that I have to take a break from it all every few months, usually a week or two. Here's what I do...

Sun - Jujitsu/Stick fighting in the morning
Mon - Weight lifting in the afternoon, Muay Thai/BKB in the evening
Tues - Swimming in the afternoon
Wed - Weight lifting in the afternoon
Thur - Swimming in the afternoon, Muay Thai/BKB in the evening
Fri - Weight lifting in the afternoon, Jujitsu/Stick Fighting int the evening
Sat - Yoga in the morning

At least that's what I used to do lol


----------

